# Virginia Beach Angler Club Invitational Surf Tournament Results



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

35 four person teams enjoyed the hospitality of the USN while fishing in the 2005 Virginia Beach Anglers Club Invitational Surf Fishing Tournamnet. The tournament was held Friday and Saturday, on the beach at Dam Neck. Friday was a "Chamber of Commerce" day with light winds and smooth seas. Saturday however, was another story. North east winds at 10+15 knots and a very rough surf made for an interesting day. A tournament summary follows: 

TOURNAMENT CHAMPIONS 
1ST PLACE - SONS OF THE BEACH - 286 POINTS 
2ND PLACE - BUXTON BEACH BOYS - 202 POINTS 
3RD PLACE - TEAM JAMES TACKLE - 192 POINTS 

LADIES TEAM 
ISLAND GIRLS - 164 POINTS 

1ST SESSION 
SESSION WINNER - EASTERN SHORE ALL STARS - 58 POINTS 
NOTE WORTHY FISH 
17 IN BLUE FISH 16.5 IN BLUE FISH 16 IN BLUE FISH 
15.5 IN BLUE FISH 15 IN BLUE FISH 17 IN SPECKLED TROUT 
16.25 IN SPECKLED TROUT 
13 IN KING FISH 12 IN KING FISH 

2ND SESSION 
SESSION WINNER - THE BLUES - 58 POINTS 
NOTE WORTHY FISH 
NONE RECORDED. 

3RD SESSION 
SESSION WINNER - BUXTON BEACH BOYS - 88 POINTS 
NOTE WORTHY FISH 
19 IN SPECKLED TROUT 21.25 IN PUPPY DRUM 22.5 IN PUPPY DRUM 

4TH SESSION 
SESSION WINNER - SONS OF THE BEACH - 206 POINTS 
NOTE WORTHY FISH 
45 IN RED DRUM 41.25 IN RED DRUM 26 IN PUPPY DRUM 
23.25 PUPPY DRUM 

LARGEST FISH 
45 IN RED DRUM - SONS OF THE BEACH - 4TH SESSION 

MOST UNUSUAL FISH 
LADY FISH - 5 OR 6 WERE CAUGHT OVER THE 4 SESSIONS 

If you are interested in forming a team for next year, please b-mail me with your name, address, email address and telephone number.


----------

